# virtuosic work



## davidlockeridge (Sep 20, 2011)

John Psathas is one of the most popular composers in the world at the minute. One of his most challenging works, Happy Tachyons features not only ncreadibly hard music but the skill of performing on two instruments at once.

I would love you to go to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w39M...e_gdata_player

And watch me perform the Australian premiere of this work


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

"An error occured during validation"

Sorry - can't watch any of it. 

well done for premiering it, whatever it is!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Try this link, David has posted the link in several different forums. This one works.


----------



## Thomasjack (Sep 19, 2012)

I also know him that he is the great instrument at that time.
Music is the real soul of for any person who need to take break from his daily routine working routine which make him life dull and boring. 
I also listen song like jazz, rock and pop when i need some break.


----------

